# Full Body Twitch?



## bobbyv (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi, 

Does anyone know about a "full body twitch"? Our bunny was resting on the floor last night and his entire body was twitching, almost likea nervous tick. I petted him and at first, he didn't seem to repond. When I petted his body he sat up quickly, almost as if he had just woken up. We have seen his head twitch before which almost looked like a silent sneeze.

Is there any cause for worry?



Thank you very much!



BobbyV


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 8, 2010)

I would be worried. It sounds almost something neurological. My girl Monsters had a couple of full body twiches and we never found out why she had them but she scared the crap out of me. 

It could be seizures. I would just to be safe go see a rabbit savy vet.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 8, 2010)

I have seen some tiny twitches while sleeping or relaxing, but they looked more like the bunny had hiccups. I agree with Becka, it sounds like it could have been a seizure, or a breathing problem indicative of congestive heart failure or a respiratory tract infection. Best to see a vet soon, unless it just looked like hiccups.


----------



## bobbyv (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the help! It seems like "hiccups" or tiny twitches. Again, it was after a full night of playing and running and he was in the usual "sprawled" position like hewasresting or even asleep.

We don't want to over-react, but we also don't want to let anything go unnoticed either.

Should I just ask our exotic vet?



Thanks again!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 8, 2010)

One of my buns goes into REM type sleep and his little head twitches but it is very fine motions and looks like he is just in Rem sleep ..sometimes he is in the loaf position and looks like he can barely keep himself upright while sleeping.. 
this doesn sound like that but i would watch it or maybe get a video of it and post it if it returns


----------



## Envyme (Jan 9, 2010)

*Thanks for posting this...I have noticed the SAME thing in my 2 bunnies. The first one was peanut (about 5 months old & now Charlie baby). I have noticed something different in Delilah but still a twitch and the vet said if she is not bothered by it and she is in a relaxed state (not freaking out or appearing panicked) then she is probably all right. But that does not mean squat...she could have a more serious issue. I was more worried about it until I saw Charlie do (what you described) too. Makes me think it is something not so serious if 2 buns that are seperated and do not get the same foods etc have the same experiences...I will probably have them both checked out if I see it continues just to be on the safe side. Puffin on the other hand has had hiccups which looks very different from what Charlie & Peanut have experienced. *

*bobbyv wrote: *


> Thanks for the help! It seems like "hiccups" or tiny twitches. Again, it was after a full night of playing and running and he was in the usual "sprawled" position like hewasresting or even asleep.
> 
> We don't want to over-react, but we also don't want to let anything go unnoticed either.
> 
> ...


----------

